# Help? 2008 Dodge Diesel Warranty



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a lawyer to represent me in a warranty case? Truck has 6k miles and is in the shop for a 8-10k repair bill they say is not covered under warranty due to fuel contamination or water in fuel.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Using LSF in a USLF vehicle?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

does your insurance cover something like this??


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

11andy11 said:


> does your insurance cover something like this??


I was wondering about this as well....

The problem was water in his fuel. It somehow bypassed the seperator, so that would seem to be a warranty issue. However, it looks like a fight....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The fuel was ULSD. I would only put about 50.00 in the truck each time so I have no idea where it came from or when the contamination took place. I dont know for sure water contamination caused the problem but the dealer said it was. My insurance agent said they have had numerous claims submitted for water contamination and that Dodge was the worst. Some have even had it happen twice in a matter of a few months on the 08 Dodge.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Not an insurance issue, does not cover mechanical breakdown...I have had water in the fuel before, when it get to the injector pump the engine dies! What kind of damage do they say it has? What are they replacing?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

They say the injectors are damaged. They replaced the #6 injector but the engine still runs rough. They say #5 is bad now but they wouldnt trust it unless they replaced all of them. They cost 1300.00 each. The reason the new diesels are quieter is because they have very fine injectors and ultra high pressure pumps. One spec of rust will plug the injector and they cant clean them.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow, thats terrible. I think you have a good claim. Have you gotten dodge involved directly not through the dealer? I say its their problem if their water seperator never caught it. Thank god I drive a paid for 96 12 valve TCD. You might need to get an outside independent opinion on the problem and then go from there. What does the warranty paperwork say about fuel contamination? If it says nothing then they are going to have to fix it. If it list it you might be sol. Read your warranty carefully.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

They advertise 100K bumper to bumper warranty everywhere but you never see a disclaimer about fuel contamination. It could be in the fine print somewhere and a lawyer said in the fine print can be a section where you give up all your rights to any claims. Very sneaky sales tactics. Chrysler financed this truck and I am sure as hell not going to pay them 10K to fix it. They can fix it and keep a customer or they can have it back and still fix it. I am very dissatisfied with this truck.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Its only the injectors, I would go with some aftremarket, F1 and go from there. Sorry you are having problems with other vehicles, I know how that sucks.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

If the problem was caused by water in your fuel, you don't have a case. It is your resposibility to put the proper fuel in the truck just as it is your responsibility to change the oil when due. Diesel engines are not designed to run on water. You really need to find out where you got the bad fuel, and go from there. Unless you could some how prove the fuel tank was contaminated when you purchased the truck, Dodge is not responsible for the failure.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

call customer service at dodge itself ---don't give up get a law firm with backbone to be able to spend 100k or more if you ever take dodge to court or who ever you bought gas from .. you can sue all the gas stations together and hold them by percentage responsible for example shell pays 5% and Texaco pays 10% &#8230; 
not saying this is the case but right now many business are doing bad and they need large repairs or big ticket sale . be aware of that

I would talk to dodge then certified diesel mech then sue . if you sue you looking at 3 to 7 years . tell them you dont want to talk to 60 minutes or 20/20 because you like dodge . this would be a big story and reporters would jump onit , i think 

. dealer may be wrong also . 

http://www.tbls.org/Default.aspx?tabid=55

here is both list http://www.diesel.org/Content.asp?ID=1216


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

*http://www.diesel.org/content.asp?ID=98*

*Turbo Power Systems, Inc.*

1860 Interstate 10 S 
Beaumont, TX 77707
Phone: (409) 842-9202
Fax: (408) 842-2182

*Diesel Pump & Injector Service, Ltd.*John Turnbow - Manager
6632 Navigation Boulevard 
Houston, TX 77011
Phone: (713) 921-2318
Fax: (713) 921-6001
*M & D Distributors*(A) Trey Ingram - President
6931 Navigation Boulevard 
Houston, TX 77011
Phone: (713) 928-5686
Fax: (713) 928-8154

*M & D Distributors*Keith Renfro - Manager
6904 North Shepherd 
Houston, TX 77091
Phone: (877) 458-5515
Fax: (713) 699-1938







[email protected]








 www.mddistributors.com


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Here is a little more info that might help. DC is using the contaminated fuel as a cop-out.

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=215308&highlight=walmart


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've held a grudge against Dodge/Chrysler for nearly 30 years...after they decided to ignore an arbitration agreement we had reached (to avoid my filing under LA's Right of Rehibition/Lemon Law). I still get aggravated when I hear stories like this one. I gave up and got rid of the vehicle, but I wish I had fought it out.

As for diesels "not running on water", I can probably speak for most of us in saying that we are aware of that limitation. I can only assume the person who posted that was joking.

My wife has picked up water in her fuel twice. Once at a big time truck stop and once from a desperation stop on Galveston Island (I warned her to only use high volume stations). Both times, the separator picked up the water and the warning light let her know there was a problem. Both times I drained out the water. It was an inconvenience, but it didn't cost me $9, much less $9000.

If the injectors in this system are even more susceptible to water than in others, then a more robust water detection and removal system should have been engineered in. 

From what I've read, even light condensation from temperature changes can put several ounces of water in a tank with a low fuel level. 

These are work trucks, for Pete's Sake. You shouldn't have to carry a mechanic with you to maintain them and you shouldn't have to send off samples of the fuel for testing each time you fill up.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

boashna said:


> call customer service at dodge itself ---don't give up get a law firm with backbone to be able to spend 100k or more if you ever take dodge to court or who ever you bought gas from .. you can sue all the gas stations together and hold them by percentage responsible for example shell pays 5% and Texaco pays 10% &#8230;
> not saying this is the case but right now many business are doing bad and they need large repairs or big ticket sale . be aware of that
> 
> I would talk to dodge then certified diesel mech then sue . if you sue you looking at 3 to 7 years . tell them you dont want to talk to 60 minutes or 20/20 because you like dodge . this would be a big story and reporters would jump onit , i think
> ...


"Sue,Sue,Sue"! Boy, I know that this is a "very " bad and costly situation, and it doesn't hurt to try and push the dealer to help him out ,but he has no leg to stand on at least with the manufacturer! i did ton's of research and almost purchased an '08 dodge, but i started looking at repair costs and potential problem's with the new motor and stepped way back from it! water seperator's are not made to seperate a tank "full" of water and trash! this really suck's, but sueing the wrong people has become way too common and causes so many people so much time and money for the darned deposition's! $50 dollar's worth of fuel at a time,"not very much a couple of week's ago"? i know that this takes a little of the sting off of filling up 3/4 of a tank at a time, but it really has made you have to do a lot of back tracking and if you can't afford to fill it up more than $50 at a time, then it's time to get rid of that vehicle and get something more economical. "not to say you can't afford it" but a lot of people have learned the hard way to keep track of where you have filled up and concentrate on as few station's as possible! Sue only as a last resort. I hope that someone here can help this man out!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Update. Had a meeting with a lawyer and he said that we had a very good case. He is taking the case on contingency. We have an expert witness on our side and the insurance company is to provide all the claims that have been filed for the same exact problem. It is a widespread problem and Dodge isnt doing anything about it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> Update. Had a meeting with a lawyer and he said that we had a very good case. He is taking the case on contingency. We have an expert witness on our side and the insurance company is to provide all the claims that have been filed for the same exact problem. It is a widespread problem and Dodge isnt doing anything about it.


Keep us posted, I sure want to know where this ends up! Good luck.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

*Death of the 5.9L*

I had a feeling there were gonna be problems when I saw the 5.9L phased out. However, I think most of the problems associated with all brands of new diesels are brought on by the **** the EPA makes them put on them. Also, I find it ironic that these EPA demanded additions and fuel cause them to get worse milage. Sorry to hear about the problem dude.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I think the problem is Chrysler is so cash starved right now with months of unsold 2008 inventory, that they are not funding dealer warranty claims unless they absolutely have to. I guess you'll have to convince them they have to for yours, and a suit is the way to go. Nine out of ten customer probably let it go, and that's to their benefit financially. I bet they settle or fix it when they know your serious. As much as it sucks, that's big business and I've seen it over and over when cash flow is tight at companies.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I had the same problem with my stock 06 Megacab. Spring Dodge told me to call my insurance because it would cost about the same to fix. I turned around and headed to Allen Samuels Dodge Katy and they fixed me up under warranty. They are not very close to where I live but I will not take my truck any where else now. Turned out it was not what Spring Dodge had said and the truck is doing great still. I will post tomorrow the guy that worked on my truck.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Found my copy of the work for my fix. It turned out to be an actuator on high pressure fuel pump. Again this was covered under warranty and did not cost me a single dime. Spring Dodge claimed bad fuel and told me I had rust in the whole fuel system from contaminated fuel. I sometimes think the easy way to make some cash in slow times is to claim a bs repair at the owners expense. Contact Kenneth Chandler 281-599-3500 at Allen Sammuels for a second opinion.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Update. Its been over two years and the case is going to trial this Monday before a jury. My lawyer says we have a very good case and its a good thing he took it on contingency because his fees are around 80k now! Wish me luck.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll be watching this thread and pass on to our fire chief and the 2007 Dodge they have.


----------

